# Beagle stud



## Selectiveharvest (Mar 21, 2006)

Wondering is anyone has a randy male that might like a quickie with my 1 y.o. lemon bitch. 

I had another stud lined up but he had some health issues that have made their blessed union impossible. We only want to have one litter of pups, then get her fixed. 

GR area


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

Selectiveharvest said:


> Wondering is anyone has a randy male that might like a quickie with my 1 y.o. lemon bitch.
> 
> I had another stud lined up but he had some health issues that have made their blessed union impossible. We only want to have one litter of pups, then get her fixed.
> 
> GR area


I have one. He is a red from galaxy kennels. 2.5 yrs old. Has never competed.


----------



## Selectiveharvest (Mar 21, 2006)

Mark4486 said:


> View attachment 361973
> View attachment 361971
> 
> I have one. He is a red from galaxy kennels. 2.5 yrs old. Has never competed.


That's a possibility. I have to go out of state for the weekend. If she's still hot when I get back, I'll give a shout.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

Selectiveharvest said:


> That's a possibility. I have to go out of state for the weekend. If she's still hot when I get back, I'll give a shout.


Sounds good


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

Selectiveharvest said:


> That's a possibility. I have to go out of state for the weekend. If she's still hot when I get back, I'll give a shout.


Do u want see his paper work or any of that??? Cause I don’t have it but I called galaxy and am trying to get a new copy if he can.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

Selectiveharvest said:


> That's a possibility. I have to go out of state for the weekend. If she's still hot when I get back, I'll give a shout.


Do u want see his paper work or any of that??? Cause I don’t have it but I called galaxy and am trying to get a new copy if he can. Is there a stud fee?


----------



## DAMANTE (Dec 28, 2018)

I have a 4yr old red that's a damn good hunter. Got him from my Dad a few years ago. Lapeer area.


----------

